# Beaver County Humane Society in PA



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Are you reading my mind? I was literally just on petfinder looking at this handsome, HANDSOME guy! That first photo of him is just striking!!
























I'm not far from him if anyone is interested in adopting.  Let me know!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

LOL I thought he was just handsome as well. I can't believe he is a stray. I haven't e-mailed any rescues yet.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

He's just adorable! 

I contacted GRIN since I'm one of their volunteers. Will let you know if they're able to help. In the meantime, WAGS, and Almost Home GRR could be contacted.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Someone should contact Faye. Okay, I'll just say I will PM her. I forget the name of the golden retriever rescue she works with. I will PM her to check here. Is beaver county in Pittsburg? There may be a closer rescue as hers is in Harrisburg. I also put this guy on facebook. I hope that people will post it as their status!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks for the pm Jenn

The shelter opens at 9:00 I'll call and see what I can find out about this


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Fantastic!! I just remembered...Goldheart is the name right? And hey, while you are here, you should check in on the Knoebles get together thread!!


----------



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

*I'm like 2 miles from this shelter. When I saw this just now I thought it was one that I saw that was lost on Craigslist VERY nearby but when I checked, the lost one is a 13 yr. old female, so they are not the same pup. He is sooo gorgous!! They are a kill shelter, I wouldn't say a HIGH kill place but with him being older he might be higher up on the list:no:*


----------



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

*Leaving right now to go take a look at him and talk to them about him. I'll post when I get back.*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wow*

Wow!

WHAT A pretty boy!


----------



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

*O.K. I'm back, first off he is a real sweetie. While everyone one else was barking and jumping he just stood there at the door wagging his tail and smiling. Second, there are two local people who want him already if no one claims him, so that good. I told the lady about some recues and she said they have a big list of different rescues they keep on hand. I told her about "our group" and that's why I was there and she said she wished more people would make efforts like this and for all the others [breed types] too. I told her that we try to put the word out for other pups too not just goldens. So I guess this guy will be spoken for :crossfing*


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

gottaBgolden said:


> *O.K. I'm back, first off he is a real sweetie. While everyone one else was barking and jumping he just stood there at the door wagging his tail and smiling. Second, there are two local people who want him already if no one claims him, so that good. I told the lady about some recues and she said they have a big list of different rescues they keep on hand. I told her about "our group" and that's why I was there and she said she wished more people would make efforts like this and for all the others [breed types] too. I told her that we try to put the word out for other pups too not just goldens. So I guess this guy will be spoken for :crossfing*


Wow! Thank you for checking on him!! When I called I had to leave a message, doubt they will return the long distance call.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

What terrific news! I'm glad that he has potential homes if he isn't claimed! Honestly, I might have gone to get him, there is just something about his face that really 'speaks' to me. 

We must be pretty close, what part of town do you live in? We're in the North Hills area by Camp Horne Road. We'll have to try and do a play date this summer if you're interested!!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

momtoMax said:


> Fantastic!! I just remembered...Goldheart is the name right? And hey, while you are here, you should check in on the Knoebles get together thread!!


Yep, GoldHeart, Pittsburgh really isn't our area, but I have family out there.

Saw the Knoebles thread, might be doable


----------



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

MyGoldenCharlie said:


> Wow! Thank you for checking on him!! When I called I had to leave a message, doubt they will return the long distance call.


 
*No problem, he was literally 3 miles away so I figured why not just run over. They are very busy right now, alot of pups there, so yea she might not get back to you especially since I told her she might get a call or two from "us" and I was there to report back-LOL.*


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

We have friends in the North Hills and I worked at Highcliff El. for a year!!!
I'm really glad this guy is going to be safe..... yeah!!!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Just saw this thread--thanks to gottaBGolden for checking up on the old boy.

Just curious--is there any way that we'll know if he gets adopted or not? 

We're about an hour SW of Pittsburgh so if any help is needed transporting--we'll be glad to help.

And he is definitely a beautiful boy--he deserves a wonderful home.

SJ


----------



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

*UPDATE on this guy*

*Just called back about him and he was adopted on Saturday!! :banana::banana:*


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jan 22, 2009)

Whoo hooo! I am so happy he is in a good home!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

So glad you got an update on him.... he is a good-looking guy.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Good news!!  Glad to hear that he's in his new home!

Finntastic: That school is really close to us! Small world!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

gottaBgolden said:


> *Just called back about him and he was adopted on Saturday!! :banana::banana:*


Thanks so much for checking up on this guy - may he have a lovely life.. Let me join you in the celebration dance. :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------

